

US Government says it's unconstitutional to ban sleeping outside - thenipper
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/08/13/its-unconstitutional-to-ban-the-homeless-from-sleeping-outside-the-federal-government-says/

======
posttool
Does anyone have an extra/outdated tablet that I can give my homeless friend
Augie?

